# How Do I Meet a FFA?



## shparks (Aug 12, 2010)

I am new to these forums today. I had never even heard of FFAs until very recently. What I want to know is: Now that I know that they exist, how do I go about meeting them?


----------



## MacG (Aug 12, 2010)

shparks said:


> I am new to these forums today. I had never even heard of FFAs until very recently. What I want to know is: Now that I know that they exist, how do I go about meeting them?



Yeah, that's a good question. I think FFAs must be pretty rare. I only found this site, and Dimensions, by accident. I'd heard of guys who are into big chicks, I don't think it is all that uncommon, but I'd never really heard of the reverse before. I'm just happy to find this site. Although I really am not looking for a relationship right now-- I'm busy being a single, full-time dad-- it is nice to know there are women out there that can appreciate a big guy.
Anyway, now that I know the right acronyms, I probably can find more web resources. My first step should probably be to better check out the threads here.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Aug 12, 2010)

start here

http://www.ffa.org/


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 12, 2010)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> start here
> 
> http://www.ffa.org/


----------



## MasterShake (Aug 12, 2010)

Hang out with escapist in Vegas.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 12, 2010)

MasterShake said:


> Hang out with escapist in Vegas.



Make out with Escapist in Las Vegas.


----------



## imfree (Aug 12, 2010)

I'll raise you an SSBBW. Whernahell
do you find an SSBBW who's also
an FFA? Now there's some real long-
shot odds!


----------



## escapist (Aug 12, 2010)

Apparently Vegas is the place to meet FFA's. Since I and other BHM's on the board have met them out in public openly declaring there Feederisim or FFA-ness...it seems to be the Hot Spot!


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Aug 12, 2010)

MasterShake said:


> Hang out with escapist in Vegas.



If nothing else, you sure to come back with some great stories.


----------



## imfree (Aug 12, 2010)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> start here
> 
> http://www.ffa.org/



That looks about as exciting as watching
and listening to corn grow, like I did in
the summer of '90 in Phil Pot, KY, just
saying.:doh:


----------



## Amandy (Aug 12, 2010)

MasterShake said:


> Hang out with escapist in Vegas.



be sure to wear protection tho, they sound kinda easy out there - what happens in Vegas can come home with you to the free clinic


----------



## LovesBigMen (Aug 12, 2010)

Amandy said:


> be sure to wear protection tho, they sound kinda easy out there - what happens in Vegas can come home with you to the free clinic



Hey hey I am not easy and I am damn clean thank you  hahaha
Vegas isn't dirty psh hahaha at least not all of it


----------



## Amandy (Aug 12, 2010)

LovesBigMen said:


> Hey hey I am not easy and I am damn clean thank you  hahaha
> Vegas isn't dirty psh hahaha at least not all of it



I was (jokingly, ahem, of course) referring to Escapist's tales of the all you can eat FFA buffet to be easily had, if you have your PUAskillz down, of course.


----------



## LovesBigMen (Aug 12, 2010)

Amandy said:


> I was (jokingly, ahem, of course) referring to Escapist's tales of the all you can eat FFA buffet to be easily had, if you have your PUAskillz down, of course.



Haha I knew you were joking of course xD I was trying to joke to, but jokes just seem to never go well for me when I say em hahaha


----------



## Melian (Aug 13, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Make out with Escapist in Las Vegas.



I'd show up for that.


----------



## Tad (Aug 13, 2010)

First thing to be clear on is that FFA are not unicorns, near mythical creatures that you go questing after, nor are they angels, some sort of higher being whose grace you can only hope to catch. They are women of all different ages, backgrounds, body types, personality types, and preferences. 

Second thing to be clear on is that there is not just one type of FA (this applies to all types of FA, really). There will be some who find thin and fat people equally attractive, those who find fat people the most attractive, those who totally perv over a partners fatness. There are FFA who like big primarily, so being tall and muscular as well as fat helps, there are FFA who simply like fat (I think the former are more common than the latter, but that is just my guess). There are FFA who are looking for a great guy, and it would be a bonus if he was fat, and there are FFA who insist on a fat guy. Some will like fat, but not too fat, others wont admit that too fat even exists (but would love to test out the theory).

Given the above, what can you do? I think most of it really is general dating advice. Be ready for opportunity to knock. Be clean, smell good (soap and deodorant is probably fine). Have your hair trimmed and your clothes stain free. Have your living space in order that you dont mind people being there. And be ready internally, get yourself where you dont have to apologize or explain away your body, especially to yourself. Take enough care of yourself (what you eat, getting enough sleep, getting some activity) that you feel decent and have the energy to deal with the world. Stand straight and keep your eyes above foot level (a good start is to imagine someone has a fish hook in your sternum, and is pulling it gently upwards, then stand in a way that would take the pressure off the hook). And frankly, keep reading here and see how much some women find BHM attractive, and try to accept that for yourself too.

Then make it easy for opportunity to find your door. 
- Get out and about. 
- Meet new people, especially in places and ways where youll see them repeatedly so that you have a chance to get to know each other a little bit and to send and receive flirts. 
- Smile. 
- Meet peoples eyes. 
- Hold doors, say good morning, and I like that new color in your hair. (and not just with people to whom you are attracted)
- Offer to help out where you can, and ask favors where they are reasonable (seriously, one of the best ways of making friends is still asking favors that are not too onerous, then be grateful, and being willing to reciprocate). The more people you know, the more you get into their social network.if your neighbors cousin is visiting and sees you and thinks you are cute, but your neighbor doesnt know you, you probably never find out. But if your neighbor watered your plants while you were away, and you fed her cat, good chance she automatically introduces you to her cousin when she sees you. 
- Find clubs or activities that match up to your interests (that are apt to have at least some women in them), when doing something you like youll help show your best self, which is always attractive, and you are more apt to be feeling and acting confidently, which is also always attractive (think: helping at community theatre, mixed gender bowling, karaoke night at a local pub, volunteering at a comics/sci-fi convention..)
- Give people a chance.

I hope that was not too much of a lecture  So here is the short form: find ways where looking for an FFA is an enjoyable process, not a painful means to an end. It is when you are enjoying it that your odds are best.


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 14, 2010)

Tad is the Dr Phil of dimensions... only, ya know, good. lol! 

well said, sir!


----------



## blubberismanly (Aug 14, 2010)

This is such a common question here. I've asked it myself. But I've come to the conclusion that a key factor is LUCK. Sometimes you never know and sometimes you get lucky.


----------



## imfree (Aug 14, 2010)

blubberismanly said:


> This is such a common question here. I've asked it myself. But I've come to the conclusion that a key factor is LUCK. Sometimes you never know and sometimes you get lucky.



Same here, sadly, my kind of "lucky" would
be more like a live power line falling on my
head or like in "Ironic", I'd meet the
SSBBWFFA of my dreams and die of a heart
attack the next day. F**k luck! Even
my computer has svchost.exe lockup issues 
that are driving me out of my mind.


----------



## bigpulve (Aug 14, 2010)

Im starting to come to the conlusion that almost any girl can be an ffa.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 14, 2010)

bigpulve said:


> Im starting to come to the conlusion that almost any girl can be an ffa.



That's the spirit. :happy:


----------



## escapist (Aug 14, 2010)

Amandy said:


> I was (jokingly, ahem, of course) referring to Escapist's tales of the all you can eat FFA buffet to be easily had, if you have your PUAskillz down, of course.



You don't need PUA skillz, they might help but hell just being fun and social with a touch of no fear when it comes to talking to everybody and anybody sure might take you miles.


----------



## chicken legs (Aug 14, 2010)

LovesBigMen said:


> Hey hey I am not easy and I am damn clean thank you  hahaha
> Vegas isn't dirty psh hahaha at least not all of it



yeah its the people that come here....However it is entertaining.


----------



## escapist (Aug 14, 2010)

bigpulve said:


> Im starting to come to the conlusion that almost any girl can be an ffa.



statistically speaking Women care more about who you are and what your like than what you look like. I might say for FFA's though what you look like is a bit more important to them because if they are on the Fetish level of FFA you really can't turn them on unless you got some meat on the bones.


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 14, 2010)

EXACTLY. the great Patrice O'Neal said it best

"Women will fuck who you ARE."


----------



## Amaranthine (Aug 14, 2010)

escapist said:


> statistically speaking Women care more about who you are and what your like than what you look like. I might say for FFA's though what you look like is a bit more important to them because if they are on the Fetish level of FFA you really can't turn them on unless you got some meat on the bones.



Personality is huge. And, even if looks do matter a lot (I would call myself a fetish level FFA, so to speak,) if your personality is no good, all the fat attractiveness in the world won't do it [but good god it can be tempting sometimes...]

Like everyone else says, be yourself and don't let anyone convince you that you should be anyone else. Show them that they're the wrong ones, not you =]


----------



## chicken legs (Aug 14, 2010)

shparks said:


> I am new to these forums today. I had never even heard of FFAs until very recently. What I want to know is: Now that I know that they exist, how do I go about meeting them?



Just learn how to bring out their inner FFA...lol.. with your sexiness


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 14, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> Just learn how to bring out their inner FFA...lol.. with your sexiness



Hey chicken legs.... *nibbles a piece of bacon seductively*


----------



## escapist (Aug 14, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Hey chicken legs.... *nibbles a piece of bacon seductively*



Yeah it was something like that only, she brought me the 6 Famous Star Burgers that I downed in 4 minutes.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 14, 2010)

escapist said:


> Yeah it was something like that only, she brought me the 6 Famous Star Burgers that I downed in 4 minutes.



Your during-dinner conversation skills must be bordering on the atrocious.


----------



## chicken legs (Aug 14, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Hey chicken legs.... *nibbles a piece of bacon seductively*


----------



## chicken legs (Aug 14, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Your during-dinner conversation skills must be bordering on the atrocious.



lol....I rarely see him eat..I blink and its all gone.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 14, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> lol....I rarely see him eat..I blink and its all gone.



Now now....where's the fun in that?


----------



## Big Jaycee (Aug 15, 2010)

escapist said:


> statistically speaking Women care more about who you are and what your like than what you look like. I might say for FFA's though what you look like is a bit more important to them because if they are on the Fetish level of FFA you really can't turn them on unless you got some meat on the bones.



Statistics with a basis in self-reporting are not meaningful, because they are not verifyable.

Anyone who observes bar/nightclub convention, or performs the most rudimentary online dating experiment, will quickly find that who you 'are', cannot be seperated from what you look like.


'Chicks don't dig fat guys' seems conventional wisdom everywhere but here.

And, unfortunately, what works here doesn't work in the real world because DIMMS BHM/FFA is, at best, an atypical population(and at worst, an artifice of reality).


----------



## Paquito (Aug 15, 2010)

Big Jaycee said:


> Statistics with a basis in



You remind me of someone...

great. Just fucking great.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 15, 2010)

Paquito said:


> You remind me of someone...
> 
> great. Just fucking great.



Obvious troll is obvious.


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 15, 2010)

Paquito said:


> You remind me of someone...
> 
> great. Just fucking great.



yup, definately stdlpn...


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 15, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> yup, definately stdlpn...


I think he was mentioning someone else.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 15, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> yup, definately stdlpn...



I was thinking Delineator...


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 15, 2010)

Paquito said:


> I was thinking Delineator...



Anyone want to join me in a mass "ignore"?


----------



## Paquito (Aug 15, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Anyone want to join me in a mass "ignore"?



I'm not even in the mood to feed this troll, which is odd for me.
Am I maturing? God I hope not.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 15, 2010)

Paquito said:


> I'm not even in the mood to feed this troll, which is odd for me.
> Am I maturing? God I hope not.



Nooooo! Who will be our little jailbait then?!


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 15, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Nooooo! Who will be our little jailbait then?!



we always have eggplant...


----------



## Paquito (Aug 15, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Nooooo! Who will be our little jailbait then?!



Fine,

I 

will

remain

the

same

lovable

scamp. 



But 

yea, 

I 

will 

ignore

this

one.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 15, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> we always have eggplant...



Eggplant's legal? Wait. Everyone on here is legal. What the hell is everyone on about jailbait?


----------



## Paquito (Aug 15, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> we always have eggplant...



Don't you quit on me. I'm still barely legal, like an American Pie movie.


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 15, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Eggplant's legal? Wait. Everyone on here is legal. What the hell is everyone on about jailbait?



barely legal anyways...


----------



## bigpulve (Aug 15, 2010)

All the yungins is gonna revolt.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 15, 2010)

bigpulve said:


> All the yungins is gonna revolt.



At least they're not all revolting.


----------



## bigpulve (Aug 15, 2010)

I feel old.


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 15, 2010)

I know how you feel Sasquatch, it's bad when I feel old at 22.


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 15, 2010)

bigpulve said:


> I feel old.



I feel so very very young when i'm hanging around on Dims...and that's not always a positive


----------



## Zowie (Aug 15, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> we always have Eggplant...



I may be young, but I'm not gonna feed any trolls either.  I pass my jailbait torch to LovesBigMen and Cupcake.


----------



## escapist (Aug 15, 2010)

ROLF, ...lol I didn't really start to party till I was in my 30's


----------



## LovesBigMen (Aug 15, 2010)

Haha I have a torch but what if something catched fire *gasp* jk 
But I am mature to I just look super young if I got a 25 cents for every time I have heard I look 15 goodness I am 18 hahaha Cupcake you have the torch for now haha


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 15, 2010)

LBM, You're just a little adorable thing....just want to hug and squeeze you! I can't believe you are 18!


----------



## LovesBigMen (Aug 15, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> LBM, You're just a little adorable thing....just want to hug and squeeze you! I can't believe you are 18!



Haha thank you xD I love huges from fluffy guys yes yes yes I am 18 goodness hehehe at least I get cheaper meals


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 15, 2010)

alright, that's about enough out of you gorgeous, barely legal FFAs... i'm going to have to ask you all to step into that white van over there... yup, yup, there you go, just step right on up aaaaaaaaaand *slam* 

ok then, ya'll take care now =)


----------



## Paquito (Aug 15, 2010)

LovesBigMen said:


> Haha I have a torch but what if something catched fire *gasp* jk
> But I am mature to I just look super young if I got a 25 cents for every time I have heard I look 15 goodness I am 18 hahaha Cupcake you have the torch for now haha



I get comments from people thinking I'm in middle school.

Jailbait for life.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 15, 2010)

Paquito said:


> I get comments from people thinking I'm in middle school.
> 
> Jailbait for life.



Fo' shizzle. *gangster signs*


----------



## LovesBigMen (Aug 15, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> alright, that's about enough out of you gorgeous, barely legal FFAs... i'm going to have to ask you all to step into that white van over there... yup, yup, there you go, just step right on up aaaaaaaaaand *slam*
> 
> ok then, ya'll take care now =)



Hey hey hey now I am not going in any van.



Paquito said:


> I get comments from people thinking I'm in middle school.
> 
> Jailbait for life.



You are young looking haha it's good and great when older lookin younger then you are haha 

Also why I will never post a pic xD


----------



## johniav (Aug 16, 2010)

Use statements like..
Once you go large, you will know who is in charge! let me tell ya
or There is no such thing as a bad night with a big guy (if you are a woman)
or just give me a shot and I will give you one as well. (no pun intended)


----------



## BR25 (Aug 16, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> I know how you feel Sasquatch, it's bad when I feel old at 22.



I'm 26 and I feel like 30 is staring right at me.


----------



## Fat_Cat (Jun 20, 2011)

sorry for the thread necro, but on the topic of the original post, a few of the ffas I've come across have been waitresses. I don't know if they had feeder fetishes, but I guess if you were actively trying to hunt big guys that would be a good line of work for it.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jun 20, 2011)

Fat_Cat said:


> sorry for the thread necro, but on the topic of the original post, a few of the ffas I've come across have been waitresses. I don't know if they had feeder fetishes, but I guess if you were actively trying to hunt big guys that would be a good line of work for it.



*i would hate on you about *NECRO* posting...but I like your sentiment.....

she says...running to Craigs List to look for a job waitressing

:smitten:*


----------



## tigerlily (Jun 22, 2011)

Fat_Cat said:


> sorry for the thread necro, but on the topic of the original post, a few of the ffas I've come across have been waitresses. I don't know if they had feeder fetishes, but I guess if you were actively trying to hunt big guys that would be a good line of work for it.



I cannot freakin' believe I never thought of this! O_O


----------



## ObiWantsU (Jun 22, 2011)

tigerlily said:


> I cannot freakin' believe I never thought of this! O_O



I can't believe that I have to drive over 500 miles to start looking for the possibility of an FFA in a restaurant.  No, really, I can't because there have to be some here. Yesterday I crossed the Marietta Diner off my list. Today is TBD.


----------



## biglynch (Jun 22, 2011)

I could do with a personal waitress. Any offers lol!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jun 22, 2011)

biglynch said:


> I could do with a personal waitress. Any offers lol!



*come to BALTIMORE, big boy....I'll waitress that fat ass of yours; I am assuming that job is clothing optional* 

:smitten:


----------



## biglynch (Jun 22, 2011)

its so very optional apart from tuesdays. On this day you need to dress like a 50s pin up.
For this i might even learn to drive.


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 23, 2011)

How do you meet an FFA? The same way you find a unicorn, snipe, or jackalope. :doh:

Ducks for cover.


----------



## Goreki (Jun 24, 2011)

Zandoz said:


> How do you meet an FFA? The same way you find a unicorn, snipe, or jackalope. :doh:
> 
> Ducks for cover.


Ahh, so patience, purity, whiskey and the ability to sit still in a cold, wet place for long periods of time?


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 24, 2011)

Goreki said:


> Ahh, so patience, purity, whiskey and the ability to sit still in a cold, wet place for long periods of time?




Well, patience....lots and lots and lots of patience. <checks the calendar> Dang! I've been sitting here for over 45 years! :huh: 


The rest, your mileage may vary.


----------



## malefeeder (Jul 7, 2012)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *come to BALTIMORE, big boy....I'll waitress that fat ass of yours; I am assuming that job is clothing optional*
> 
> :smitten:



I'll come as I'm 45 minutes away


----------



## vinarian (Jul 13, 2012)

Fat_Cat said:


> sorry for the thread necro, but on the topic of the original post, a few of the ffas I've come across have been waitresses. I don't know if they had feeder fetishes, but I guess if you were actively trying to hunt big guys that would be a good line of work for it.



Yeah, but there are alot of waitresses that hit on everyone for the bigger tips...


----------



## vinarian (Jul 13, 2012)

Zandoz said:


> How do you meet an FFA? The same way you find a unicorn, snipe, or jackalope. :doh:
> 
> Ducks for cover.



So, get drunk and wander around the woods half naked at 3 am?


----------



## escapist (Jul 14, 2012)

vinarian said:


> So, get drunk and wander around the woods half naked at 3 am?



That might work in Oregon/Washington/Alaska! Hahahah.


----------



## escapist (Jul 14, 2012)

vinarian said:


> Yeah, but there are alot of waitresses that hit on everyone for the bigger tips...



You are correct but sometimes its real, and ya gotta learn the difference. Waitresses are people too and can be a lot of fun to date. I will admit my skills were not always awesome and even when I thought they were one time I didn't realize this very attractive waitress was into me until she asked what she could get me to eat besides her. Took me a week to work up the nerves to get her number. It all made sense later when I found out she was a known chubby chaser.


----------



## cakeboy (Jul 19, 2012)

The last time I met a bonafide FFA I had to stand naked at a busy intersection with a glittery arrow pointing to my junk, and held a sign that said "Free disco stick rides!!! HMU ladies!!!". Fucking worked. That lady cop was SO into me.

Bazinga!


----------

